# RATS!!!



## dow (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I finally had some time to get started on component-less pens, and was rocking along, measuring, drilling, threading, fitting, buffing, admiring my work, and basically just having a grand old time.  I had the section and barrel done, fitted and finished and had drilled the cap.  Okay, time to get out the new 12 x .75 tap.  I opened the little zip-lock bag that it came in and admired the new tap.  Hmmm... looks a little bit off, so I took a closer look.  Yep, the bag says 12 x .75.  Looked at the tap.  RATS!!!!!  It's a 12 x *1*.75.  That was last night, and I'm calling the nice folks in New Jersey first thing in the morning to see what can be done about this.  In the meantime, I've got a mostly finished pen that I really like, and a tap that makes me think ugly words every time I look at it.  

Ain't life fun??

Okay, I'm off to bed to dream of local sources for inexpensive specialty taps and dies.:biggrin:

Word to the wise... Check the part INSIDE the printed ziplock bag when you get them to make sure that what you bought is really what you bought.


----------



## ericd (Jun 18, 2012)

There's always something to slow you down.


----------



## dow (Jun 19, 2012)

ericd said:


> There's always something to slow you down.



Sure seems that way, doesn't it?  The good news is that the folks at msdiscount.com sent me out a replacement yesterday.  Should be here this week.  :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jun 19, 2012)

Funny, I ordered some 6.4mm drill bits that came from china.  Even said "64" on the sticker on the packaging, which I assume meant 6.4, but the bits were actually 6.5.  And on the customs form, it said "cell phone accessories"... is that even legal??!?


----------



## Haynie (Jun 19, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Funny, I ordered some 6.4mm drill bits that came from china.  Even said "64" on the sticker on the packaging, which I assume meant 6.4, but the bits were actually 6.5.  And on the customs form, it said "cell phone accessories"... is that even legal??!?



Drills have many uses, you know.  Maybe in china they attach drill bits to their phones to advertise how ready to work they are.


----------

